# 3.2 DSG problems



## braveheart1 (Dec 19, 2004)

:lol: :lol: *3.2 DSG problems*
Has anyone had a problem with there gearbox 3.2dsg. While my good lady was driving around a round about the engine started to rev up and lost drive. She had the presence of mind to switch the engine off; luckily there were very little traffic at the time. She then started the engine and managed to drive home. The air bag light was on. Contacted our local Audi dealer where the service receptionist asked her to drive the car to the garage. Which I though was outrageous. She also said there would not be a replacement car for a week. She then said to the service receptionist how do we get the car to you. Where the helpful receptionist said contact Audi roadside assistance. My wife contacted them and a very helpful and professional person took care of the truck and the hire car. The hire car was delivered to my wife a Diesel vectra, The chap said she had the car until Monday and then we would be billed from Monday. I telephoned Audi Dundee and spoke to a sales person who said if we contact the service receptionist she would take care of this Cluster xxxk. So managed to get that sorted out. When I asked if my car had been looked at on Monday the ever helpful service reception did not know. I dully explained that I was calling from the USA and could she perhaps find someone who knew what was going on. Spoke to the helpful sales person (Bob) who duly informed me that he would go and find out and could I ring back in 10 mins. Was informed that there was an error code while they had hooked it up to the computer. And was advised it required some parts. Well car has been fixed and the gearbox now has some additional oil in the box. My wife has said the car is driving really well now with no hesitation through the gears, yippe.
So my first experience of Audis after sale is a little tarnished. And hopefully we donâ€™t have to visit them again. The diesel vectra lone car was a peach. Has anyone had a similar problem with the 3.2 dsg gearbox? Answers on a post card please
Regards,


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

A few people have had problems with their DSG. Not me though. 

Most of the problems seem to involve major hesitations in gear changes but I seem to recall somebody posting a similar problem to yours. They'll probably be along later with some comments.

As for the dealers; they really do seem to be very variable. There are some that nobody on here would touch with a bargepole and some very good ones. There are also ones who seem good one week and rubbish the next. :roll:

By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've had exactly the same problem - twice.

Put it in reverse one morning and there was no acceleration and the DIS was flashing.

Turned the car off then on again and it worked but then it happened a couple of days later when i was doing a 3 point turn and when it went into reverse, twice there was no acceleration and the third time it accelerated very quickly.

I'm convinced it's the gearbox but Whites Audi in Camberley where i bought it say they can't replace anything unless they experience the fault.

It's been in at least 5 times for them to fix the hesitation but nothing's been cured despite new coils and updated software being fitted so they've got it for a week now to try and find the problem.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

:x

Seems to me the only way to prove Audi's fault to them is you have to carry a video camera or video camara phone to record the events/DIS behaviour and have the evidence to play it back.

Must be so common that people come in making problems up to get new parts! :x


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Wak said:


> :x
> 
> Seems to me the only way to prove Audi's fault to them is you have to carry a video camera or video camara phone to record the events/DIS behaviour and have the evidence to play it back.
> 
> Must be so common that people come in making problems up to get new parts! :x


Exactly. And how the f*** am i supposed to that? When the DIS was flashing i tried to take a photo of it but of course that wouldn't show the flashing.

My old phone which i gave to the girlfriend had a 30 second video recorder on it and i wish i had it at the time to prove this problem.


----------



## AudiTech (Mar 13, 2004)

As it happens I work at the dealership (Dundee Audi) that sorted your TT, The problem with your car was a manufacturing fault (also noted with other UK vehicles but this was our first), The plastic insert in the oil filler hole was to short, the insert determins how much oil the DSG box takes when filled, as the insert was to short there wasn't enough oil in the box so when cornering the lack of oil caused the box to lose drive, a new insert was fitted and the oil topped up to the correct level.

I'm sorry you feel that your visit to our service department was poor, most of proceedures are dictated by Audi UK & we try our hardest to keep customes happy & there cars on the road, the Service manager will be more than happy to listen to any complaints, we try very hard to increase standards at Dundee Audi & any input is welcomed!(weather via me through this website or by direct contact)

You were asked to drive the car to us--If the fault only happened ounce & the engine managment light wasn't on you should be safe to drive the vehicle, if there is any further damage caused by us telling you to drive the vehicle we will pick up the cost!

There was no replacment car for a week--We curently have 7 (i think) loan cars on the road which is a costly overhead, for a smaller dealer this is quite good, if no car is available a lift should have been offered, if a loan car is essential thats when we advise phoning roadside assistance as they provide a loan car!

The receptionist didn't know what was going on regarding your vehicle--We only have 2 service receptionists to deal with all the customers, 1 of which is my Girl freind who is new to the job and still learning, I apoligise on her behalf if it was infact her (Ashlea Glen), somtimes the Technician working on a car isn't available at the time a customer calls, usual we are in the process of road testing the car!

I hope this in some way in your eyes untarnishes your veiw of our services provided!

Ewan


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well that's a refreshingly honest reply. Well done Ewan.

By the way, is there any way of telling whether my car would have the wrong oil filler hole plastic insert?

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Aug 23, 2004)

Bravehart1,
Welcome to the forum, if you were to search for DSG problems you would find quite a few posted, mine included. 
I have had a new box fitted after a DSG failure and the car is now fantastic, confidence in my Audi is returning after a roll of bad expieriences with the local dealer, obviously you get more negative posts than positive ones over a gearbox on the forum.
Good responce from AudiTech, if only others were as sharp.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

steveh said:


> A few people have had problems with their DSG. Not me though.
> 
> Most of the problems seem to involve major hesitations in gear changes but I seem to recall somebody posting a similar problem to yours. They'll probably be along later with some comments.


It was me with this problem. Happened to my Wife this time last year. Not happened since. Didn't know about the oil pipe... hmmm.

Robbie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome Braveheart 

I wouldn't be be put off by your experience at Dundee Audi....I used the same dealer when I had my TT, I found them to be exceptionally good - professional, helpful and honest. Rare traits in any dealership!

And a good "hands held up" answer from the dealership themselves - you'd be hard pressed to find many places admitting a shortcoming!

Jackie x


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)

Never experienced anything like that. Better take it your dealer and have them checked your baby inside out.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Well done to Dundee Audi for such a honest reply!!

I think we should give credit where due and not keep slagging off dealers when they are actually trying to get it right!!


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

AudiTech said:


> The plastic insert in the oil filler hole was to short, the insert determins how much oil the DSG box takes when filled, as the insert was to short there wasn't enough oil in the box so when cornering the lack of oil caused the box to lose drive, a new insert was fitted and the oil topped up to the correct level.


Hi Ewan,

Is this anything related to the recall that was done on early builds?
The recall was to meant to fix a "seam that was not welded to specifications", but as far as I know the entire gearbox had to be replaced.

See this link for more details:

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/p...=UNK&veh_model_year=2004&searchtype=DrillDown

There are many people in the US and France (UK as well it seems) that had the same symptoms: no power to the wheels, DIS flashing.. some were lucky enough to clear this by turning the car off then back on, but others were left stuck on the side of the road.

Thanks!
-Marc


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey Marc! You've been splashing out on new wheels! NICE! Still enjoying the R32 paddles?! :wink:

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Dean, these wheels aren't new actually :wink: had them on the GTI a while back then put them on the TT during the summer (tires have almost no traction in the rain).
Now I'm back to the stock wheels with all-season (M+S) tires for trips to Lake Tahoe.
But the new addition in case you missed it were blue calipers (or rather, painting the stock calipers in blue  )

Yup still love the aluminium paddles, they're a blast!  and you?
See you around - and happy holidays!

-Marc


----------



## braveheart1 (Dec 19, 2004)

3.2 dsg problem.
Ewen thanks for your post, 
It seems that I may have ruffled your feathers with my honest post. I have to say that I still disagree with your statement with regards to driving the car to the Audi dealer. Had I been home myself then I may have decided to drive it the 32 miles to Dundee. But to expect a lady to drive a potentially dangerous and defective vehicle is still in my mind very much unacceptable. Under no circumstances would I have allowed her to drive the car. My wife has said on the Monday morning when she contacted the service receptionist she was very helpful, and was able to sort out the issue of the hire car. Not sure if it was Ashley? So hereâ€™s hoping that the issue with the gearbox has been resolved and my wife feels a little bit more confident to drive the car. Itâ€™s a sad reflection when she said can she have her previous car back.
May I take this opportunity to wish you and Ashley a merry Christmas and a safe new year.


----------

